# Where is CDROM?

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

```

IgorReinCloud igor # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310]

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler HDMI Audio

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

00:15.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

00:15.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 0 (rev 43)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 6

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 7

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)

07:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

IgorReinCloud linux # uname -a

Linux IgorReinCloud 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 #12 SMP Sun Jul 31 16:04:25 PDT 2016 x86_64 AMD E-350 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

IgorReinCloud linux # mount /dev/cdrom

mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist

IgorReinCloud linux # cat /etc/fstab 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda5      /boot      ext2      defaults,noatime,user_xattr   1 2

/dev/sda7      /      ext3      noatime,user_xattr      0 1

/dev/sda6      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

/dev/sr0      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,rw,user      0 0

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

none         /dev/shm   devtmpfs   defaults   0 0

```

I guess I don't have a driver for CDROM. How can I check and where can I find one?

Thank you.

----------

## John R. Graham

What type of interface does your CD-ROM drive have?

- John

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, John,

I don't know. It is an Acer ASPIRE laptop 253 which have Super Multi DL DVD drive.

Thank you.

----------

## ian.au

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Hi, ALL,
> 
> IgorReinCloud linux # mount /dev/cdrom
> 
> mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist
> ...

 

Before looking into drivers, comment this line take root and try: 

```
mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom
```

Cheers

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ian.au,

```

IgorReinCloud linux # mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom

mount: special device /dev/sr0 does not exist

```

Thank you.

P.S.: I found out I don't have the device since I needed to boot a VM for install.

----------

## ian.au

hmm

is any device linked to /dev/cdrom ?

According to google your laptop has a Pioneer DVD-RW DVRTD11RS which should be supported in the kernel. Unfortunately I'm out on a train on a chromebook at the moment, so I can't dig around and see what drivers you need to check, you could try something like 

```
grep -i dvd -A 10 /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 and we can see if your drivers are missing.

Cheers,

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ian,

```

IgorReinCloud linux # grep -i dvd -A 10 /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RSXX is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

--

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

```

Thank you.

----------

## ian.au

Okay, I'd say you have the standard drivers there, but I'm basing only on a bit of googling that you don't need anything specific for that device. 

1. Does any device link to /dev/cdrom ie. 

```
ls -l /dev/cdrom
```

2. Post the output of 

```
lspci -n
```

----------

## eccerr0r

Make sure you have CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR set.

Is this an internal or external CDROM drive?  Internal should be the same IDE adapter as your hard drive and would be weird if one works and not the other without the above.  External is usually USB and should be using the CONFIG_USB_STORAGE driver.

Your bootup dmesg will be helpful to see if you cdrom detected.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

```
lshw
```

you should e.g. see something like this at the end

```
     *-scsi:2

          physical id: 3

          logical name: scsi2

          capabilities: emulated

        *-cdrom

             description: DVD-RAM writer

             product: BD-CMB UJ160

             vendor: MATSHITA

             physical id: 0.0.0

             bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0

             logical name: /dev/cdrom

             logical name: /dev/sr0

             version: 1.00

             capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram

             configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc

```

AFAIK.

on my previous sold gentoo laptop. the optical drive, was an IDE one, I addressed it with sdc or so. like an ordinary ide controlled "block" device. e.g. sda, sdb, sdc, sdd => check dmesg

later gentoo renamed it to /dev/sr0 which makes no sense to myself

There is / was also the kernel org madness to move every ide related several times around in the kernel. which changed the behaviour finally to /dev/sr0. it depends on the kernel which you have in use.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Hi, John,
> 
> I don't know. It is an Acer ASPIRE laptop 253 which have Super Multi DL DVD drive.
> 
> Thank you.

 

The question asked for.

Is the optical drive connected via 

printer cable https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallel_port

ide (is chipset / mainboard related, the drive model also tells this)

sata  (is chipset / mainboard related, the drive model also tells this)

usb

firewire

when you pull out the optical drive, which is usually secured by only one screw, you can see it on the optical drive connector, name and type also

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

@ian.au,

```

IgorReinCloud linux # ls -l /dev/cdrom

ls: cannot access '/dev/cdrom': No such file or directory

IgorReinCloud linux # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 1022:1510

00:01.0 0300: 1002:9802

00:01.1 0403: 1002:1314

00:11.0 0106: 1002:4391

00:12.0 0c03: 1002:4397

00:12.2 0c03: 1002:4396

00:13.0 0c03: 1002:4397

00:13.2 0c03: 1002:4396

00:14.0 0c05: 1002:4385 (rev 42)

00:14.2 0403: 1002:4383 (rev 40)

00:14.3 0601: 1002:439d (rev 40)

00:14.4 0604: 1002:4384 (rev 40)

00:15.0 0604: 1002:43a0

00:15.2 0604: 1002:43a2

00:15.3 0604: 1002:43a3

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1700 (rev 43)

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1701

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1702

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1703

00:18.4 0600: 1022:1704

00:18.5 0600: 1022:1718

00:18.6 0600: 1022:1716

00:18.7 0600: 1022:1719

06:00.0 0200: 1969:1083 (rev c0)

07:00.0 0280: 168c:002e (rev 01)

IgorReinCloud linux # 

```

@eccerr0r,

```

IgorReinCloud linux # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

```

The DVD is internal.

The dmesg can be found here.

@Roman_Gruber,

```

IgorReinCloud log # lshw

bash: lshw: command not found

```

What should I install for that?

Thank you.

----------

## John R. Graham

@ONEEYEMAN, you've been around long enough that you should at least have a good guess, or know how to find out. Let me ask you, what's your first guess and how would you check that guess?

- John

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, John,

My first guess would be that I'm missing driver, since my HDD works and CD/DVD-ROM is not. Also, it seems to me that missing /dev/cdrom and /dev/sr0 support that theory.

My second guess would be that I'm missing some part of udev - either the rule or it was installed incorrectly.

The first guess it seems is wrong according to ian.au, but maybe the second is.

Now on the side note - I'm not a system administrator, I'm software developer. The only reason I installed Gentoo is to do a cross-platform development. Now recently I tried to install Open Solaris on Virtual Box and failed because there was no optical device.

I chose Gentoo since it gives user a choice of what to install and how to install it.

Thank you.

----------

## John R. Graham

I just meant a guess on where to get the lshw app. Come on. What's your guess?

- John

----------

## khayyam

ONEEYEMAN ...

I think John means in reference to the question "what should I install for that?", here's a clue:

```
# eix -e lshw

[I] sys-apps/lshw

     Available versions:  02.16b-r2 ~02.17b ~02.17b-r1 ~02.17b-r2 {gtk sqlite static LINGUAS="fr"}

     Installed versions:  02.16b-r2(10:58:40 2016-05-07)(-gtk -sqlite -static)

     Homepage:            http://ezix.org/project/wiki/HardwareLiSter

     Description:         Hardware Lister
```

best ... khay

edit: john beat me to the post ... oooppps ... gave it away, sorry john

----------

## John R. Graham

Shame on you.  :Razz: 

----------

## 1clue

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Hi, ian.au,
> 
> ```
> 
> IgorReinCloud linux # mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom
> ...

 

Are you running Gentoo inside a VM?

If so, this changes pretty much everything.

----------

## eccerr0r

This is very weird.

Was the DVD used to install the machine, can you use that .config from the livecd as a starting point?

Did the DVD show up on the BIOS boot screen?  BIOS setup?   Did the drive fail?

Is Windows installed?  Do you still have Windows to check what the hardware connection to the DVD is?

----------

## Jaglover

Lets stop guessing, please pastebin your kernel config.

----------

## eccerr0r

But we have to guess because we don't know how the drive is connected, if it even is connected at all...

I'm surprised it didn't show up in other Linux so this hardware must be some strange configuration or defective.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

@John

Agreed.  :Wink: 

@1clue

No, Gentoo is hard-installed and VB is emerged on top.

@eccerr0r

Yes, the device was used to install Gentoo. An install was done a long time ago and I don't have this CD right now.

Yes, the DVD does show up as a boot option in the BIOS boot menu.

Yes, Window$ is installed.

@ALL

I will provide the info requested later tonight.

Thank you.

----------

## ian.au

@ONEEYEMAN

Not wanting to add to the noise in this thread already, but that is a strange situation. Your device appears to be a standard sata DVD and your hdd is running fine, so your config probably won't be the issue.

What is really strange is that the device is present in your bios, but absent from dmesg. I'm tempted to say this is simply a hardware issue, so I'd focus first on confirming the device is operational either under windows or just swap up the bios boot priority and see if you can boot from the drive as suggested. If you can, then it will get interesting  :Wink: 

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

Output of lshw:

```

IgorReinCloud log # lshw

igorreincloud             

    description: Notebook

    product: Aspire 5253 (123456789)

    vendor: Acer

    version: V1.05

    serial: LXRD502069106380291601

    width: 64 bits

    capabilities: smbios-2.7 dmi-2.7 vsyscall32

    configuration: boot=normal chassis=notebook family=Type1Family sku=123456789 uuid=D6ECDD79-2D06-11E0-9479-1C7508CA19A6

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: Aspire 5253

       vendor: Acer

       physical id: 0

       version: V1.05

       serial: LXRD502069106380291601

       slot: Base Board Chassis Location

     *-firmware

          description: BIOS

          vendor: Acer

          physical id: 0

          version: V1.05

          date: 01/06/2011

          size: 1MiB

          capacity: 1984KiB

          capabilities: pci upgrade shadowing cdboot bootselect socketedrom edd int13floppynec int13floppytoshiba int13floppy360 int13floppy1200 int13floppy720 int13floppy2880 int9keyboard int10video acpi usb

     *-memory

          description: System Memory

          physical id: 24

          slot: System board or motherboard

          size: 4GiB

        *-bank:0

             description: SODIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1066 MHz (0.9 ns)

             product: ACR256X64D3S1333C9

             vendor: Kinston

             physical id: 0

             serial: 65102F50

             slot: DIMM0

             size: 2GiB

             width: 8 bits

             clock: 1066MHz (0.9ns)

        *-bank:1

             description: SODIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1066 MHz (0.9 ns)

             product: ACR256X64D3S1333C9

             vendor: Kinston

             physical id: 1

             serial: 660F3A2B

             slot: DIMM1

             size: 2GiB

             width: 8 bits

             clock: 1066MHz (0.9ns)

     *-cpu

          description: CPU

          product: AMD E-350 Processor

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]

          physical id: 2d

          bus info: cpu@0

          version: AMD E-350 Processor

          serial: NotSupport

          slot: Socket FT1

          size: 1600MHz

          capacity: 1600MHz

          width: 64 bits

          clock: 100MHz

          capabilities: x86-64 fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc extd_apicid aperfmperf pni monitor ssse3 cx16 popcnt lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch ibs skinit wdt arat hw_pstate npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save pausefilter vmmcall

          configuration: cores=2 enabledcores=2 threads=2

     *-cache:0

          description: L1 cache

          physical id: 2e

          slot: L1 Cache

          size: 128KiB

          capacity: 128KiB

          capabilities: pipeline-burst internal write-back unified

     *-cache:1

          description: L2 cache

          physical id: 2f

          slot: L2 Cache

          size: 1MiB

          capacity: 1MiB

          capabilities: pipeline-burst internal write-back unified

     *-pci:0

          description: Host bridge

          product: Family 14h Processor Root Complex

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]

          physical id: 100

          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0

          version: 00

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 66MHz

        *-display

             description: VGA compatible controller

             product: Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310]

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]

             physical id: 1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm pciexpress msi vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom

             configuration: driver=radeon latency=0

             resources: irq:24 memory:e0000000-efffffff ioport:4000(size=256) memory:f0400000-f043ffff

        *-multimedia:0

             description: Audio device

             product: Wrestler HDMI Audio

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]

             physical id: 1.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:01.1

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm pciexpress msi bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0

             resources: irq:25 memory:f0444000-f0447fff

        *-storage

             description: SATA controller

             product: SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]

             physical id: 11

             bus info: pci@0000:00:11.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: storage ahci_1.0 bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ahci latency=64

             resources: irq:19 ioport:4118(size=8) ioport:4124(size=4) ioport:4110(size=8) ioport:4120(size=4) ioport:4100(size=16) memory:f044c000-f044c3ff

        *-usb:0

             description: USB controller

             product: SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]

             physical id: 12

             bus info: pci@0000:00:12.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ohci

             configuration: driver=ohci-pci latency=64

             resources: irq:18 memory:f044b000-f044bfff

        *-usb:1

             description: USB controller

             product: SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]

             physical id: 12.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:12.2

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: pm debug ehci cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci-pci latency=64

             resources: irq:17 memory:f044a000-f044a0ff

        *-usb:2

             description: USB controller

             product: SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]

             physical id: 13

             bus info: pci@0000:00:13.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ohci bus_master

             configuration: driver=ohci-pci latency=64

             resources: irq:18 memory:f0449000-f0449fff

        *-usb:3

             description: USB controller

             product: SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]

             physical id: 13.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:13.2

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: pm debug ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci-pci latency=64

             resources: irq:17 memory:f0448000-f04480ff

        *-serial UNCLAIMED

             description: SMBus

             product: SBx00 SMBus Controller

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]

             physical id: 14

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.0

             version: 42

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             configuration: latency=0

        *-multimedia:1

             description: Audio device

             product: SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]

             physical id: 14.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.2

             version: 40

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=64

             resources: irq:16 memory:f0440000-f0443fff

        *-isa

             description: ISA bridge

             product: SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]

             physical id: 14.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.3

             version: 40

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: isa bus_master

             configuration: latency=0

        *-pci:0

             description: PCI bridge

             product: SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]

             physical id: 14.4

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.4

             version: 40

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: pci subtractive_decode bus_master

        *-pci:1

             description: PCI bridge

             product: SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]

             physical id: 15

             bus info: pci@0000:00:15.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pm pciexpress msi ht normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:16 ioport:3000(size=4096) memory:f0300000-f03fffff ioport:f0000000(size=1048576)

        *-pci:2

             description: PCI bridge

             product: SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]

             physical id: 15.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:15.2

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pm pciexpress msi ht normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:16 ioport:2000(size=4096) memory:f0200000-f02fffff

           *-network

                description: Ethernet interface

                product: AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet

                vendor: Qualcomm Atheros

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:06:00.0

                logical name: eth0

                version: c0

                serial: 1c:75:08:ca:19:a6

                capacity: 1Gbit/s

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vpd bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

                configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=atl1c driverversion=1.0.1.1-NAPI latency=0 link=no multicast=yes port=twisted pair

                resources: irq:26 memory:f0200000-f023ffff ioport:2000(size=128)

        *-pci:3

             description: PCI bridge

             product: SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3)

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]

             physical id: 15.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:15.3

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pm pciexpress msi ht normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:16 memory:f0100000-f01fffff

           *-network

                description: Ethernet interface

                product: AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)

                vendor: Qualcomm Atheros

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:07:00.0

                logical name: wlan0

                version: 01

                serial: 90:00:4e:51:31:46

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical

                configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath9k driverversion=4.1.15-gentoo-r1 firmware=N/A ip=192.168.1.7 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes

                resources: irq:19 memory:f0100000-f010ffff

     *-pci:1

          description: Host bridge

          product: Family 12h/14h Processor Function 0

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]

          physical id: 101

          bus info: pci@0000:00:18.0

          version: 43

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

     *-pci:2

          description: Host bridge

          product: Family 12h/14h Processor Function 1

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]

          physical id: 102

          bus info: pci@0000:00:18.1

          version: 00

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

     *-pci:3

          description: Host bridge

          product: Family 12h/14h Processor Function 2

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]

          physical id: 103

          bus info: pci@0000:00:18.2

          version: 00

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

     *-pci:4

          description: Host bridge

          product: Family 12h/14h Processor Function 3

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]

          physical id: 104

          bus info: pci@0000:00:18.3

          version: 00

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          configuration: driver=k10temp

          resources: irq:0

     *-pci:5

          description: Host bridge

          product: Family 12h/14h Processor Function 4

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]

          physical id: 105

          bus info: pci@0000:00:18.4

          version: 00

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

     *-pci:6

          description: Host bridge

          product: Family 12h/14h Processor Function 6

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]

          physical id: 106

          bus info: pci@0000:00:18.5

          version: 00

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

     *-pci:7

          description: Host bridge

          product: Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]

          physical id: 107

          bus info: pci@0000:00:18.6

          version: 00

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

     *-pci:8

          description: Host bridge

          product: Family 12h/14h Processor Function 7

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]

          physical id: 108

          bus info: pci@0000:00:18.7

          version: 00

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

     *-scsi:0

          physical id: 1

          logical name: scsi0

          capabilities: emulated

        *-disk

             description: ATA Disk

             product: ST9500325AS

             vendor: Seagate

             physical id: 0.0.0

             bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0

             logical name: /dev/sda

             version: SDM1

             serial: 6VEJKRA0

             size: 465GiB (500GB)

             capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos

             configuration: ansiversion=5 sectorsize=512 signature=35b8bd9b

           *-volume:0

                description: Windows NTFS volume

                physical id: 1

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,1

                logical name: /dev/sda1

                version: 3.1

                serial: de6e8358-0c2b-f04a-b8e3-3f17219978a0

                size: 14GiB

                capacity: 15GiB

                capabilities: primary ntfs initialized

                configuration: clustersize=4096 created=2011-02-12 00:09:26 filesystem=ntfs label=PQSERVICE state=clean

           *-volume:1

                description: Windows NTFS volume

                physical id: 2

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,2

                logical name: /dev/sda2

                version: 3.1

                serial: b82c-56d8

                size: 98MiB

                capacity: 100MiB

                capabilities: primary bootable ntfs initialized

                configuration: clustersize=4096 created=2011-02-12 00:09:29 filesystem=ntfs label=SYSTEM RESERVED state=clean

           *-volume:2

                description: Windows NTFS volume

                physical id: 3

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,3

                logical name: /dev/sda3

                version: 3.1

                serial: 06440500-1f66-0b41-8169-4b4bf94e617c

                size: 206GiB

                capacity: 206GiB

                capabilities: primary ntfs initialized

                configuration: clustersize=4096 created=2011-06-04 13:00:37 filesystem=ntfs label=Acer state=clean

           *-volume:3

                description: Extended partition

                physical id: 4

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,4

                logical name: /dev/sda4

                size: 244GiB

                capacity: 244GiB

                capabilities: primary extended partitioned partitioned:extended

              *-logicalvolume:0

                   description: Linux filesystem partition

                   physical id: 5

                   logical name: /dev/sda5

                   logical name: /boot

                   capacity: 30MiB

                   configuration: mount.fstype=ext2 mount.options=rw,noatime,errors=continue,user_xattr state=mounted

              *-logicalvolume:1

                   description: Linux swap / Solaris partition

                   physical id: 6

                   logical name: /dev/sda6

                   capacity: 976MiB

                   capabilities: nofs

              *-logicalvolume:2

                   description: Linux filesystem partition

                   physical id: 7

                   logical name: /dev/sda7

                   logical name: /

                   capacity: 243GiB

                   configuration: mount.fstype=ext3 mount.options=rw,noatime,errors=continue,user_xattr,barrier=1,data=ordered state=mounted

     *-scsi:1

          physical id: 2

          bus info: usb@2:2

          logical name: scsi1

          capabilities: emulated scsi-host

          configuration: driver=usb-storage

        *-disk

             description: SCSI Disk

             physical id: 0.0.0

             bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0

             logical name: /dev/sdb

             configuration: sectorsize=512

```

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, guys,

Mystery solved.

I boot up Window$ and it couldn't see the drive. So it is a hardware issue.

I will go to BestBuy to either buy a new one or fix this one.

Thank you all and sorry for the noise.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

edit;  *Quote:*   

>  Yes, the DVD does show up as a boot option in the BIOS boot menu. 

 

have you checked your bios? is the drive disabled? does a live-cd boots from that drive?

yes => software issue; no => drive dead

you should pull out the drive and read the model, so you know which type it is

----------

